# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  طریقه تعریف تابع در SQL و استفاده در دستور Select

## Mahdi_S_T

چطوری میشه یه تابع در Sql ایجاد کرد و سپس در یک دستور Select در یک ADOQuery از اون تابع استفاده کرد من یه مثال پیدا کردم ولی نمیدونم که تابع رو کجا باید نوشت

----------


## ghabil

توی SQLServer دیتابیست رو انتخاب کن بعد هم توی User Defined Functions تابع رو بنویس.

----------


## SYNDROME

با سلام
این طریقه استفاده در دستورات است.

    Select *
    From Tbl_Test
   Where dbo.Fun_Main_DeleleSpace(Name) = Value

در مثال بالا تابع Fun_Main_DeleleSpace مقدار فیلد Nameرا می گیرد و فاصله بین کلمات را بر می دارد و سپس با مقدار Valueچک می شود.
مثلا 
علی احمدی -> علیاحمدی
ورودی و خروجی تابع هم به شکل زیر است.

CREATE    FUNCTION [Fun_Main_DeleleSpace] (@String NvarChar(100))  
RETURNS Nvarchar (100)  AS  

موفق باشید

----------

